# Whining after early waking



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

We just brought our new puppy Cooper home on Friday! He is a doll and doing so well. He is 11 weeks old and has only had 1 accident in the house. He has gone from 11:30 - 6:00 both nights without peeing in his crate or whining. We are very proud of him. Here is my question... After he wakes up at 6:00 and we take him outside to go to the bathroom, he doesn't want to go back in his crate and be quiet until the rest of us our ready to get up. The first night we let him whimper a bit and then just got up. This morning I let him out of his crate but kept him in our mudroom. He would be fine for awhile, whine a bit, and then settle again, etc. He really wanted to be with us. What should I do? Should I ignore his whines and make him stay in the mudroom/crate until we're ready to get up, or should I bring him out with me in bed (this is not a habit I want him to get into. My husband doesn't want him sleeping with us. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. He's such a great dog. We love him so much!!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

When puppy first gets up and goes out to pee, he is then looking for socialization and food. Typically, you would let the pup relieve himself, then provide some play time early on. After this, you would feed the pup his breakfast, take him out again 20-30 minutes later for another pee/poop because that's the digestive track timing. After the seconed out, then, and only then, could you go back to sleep. A puppy is just like a baby, looking to his pack for socialization and food. Only when they mature do they transition into the teenager sleep until noon mentality.


----------



## Kellykath (Mar 28, 2012)

I see. I'm not looking for him to sleep until noon. I just was hoping for 7:00 so it wasn't still dark outside. Any thoughts on how to push this out a little longer? How old is a teenager in dog years. LOL. btw, thanks for your help.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

He's not going to sleep later until he gets older. The routine described above sounds like what we did, potty, play, walk, food, potty and then nap time. You will be tired for a while but he will sleep in longer as he matures. Actually, I think 6:00 am sounds glorious. When mine was a pup he was up at 5:00.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

You're dealing with a very young pup and, well, sacrifices must be made. Even my Sugar, at almost five months, isn't ready to let me sleep late. He can sleep a bit later on the weekends, but when he wakes up and goes out, he needs a little bit of play / training time, then his breakfast, then a quick walk...*then* he might be able to sleep some more.

Just resign yourself to earlier and more active mornings for a while. That's part of the joy of having a puppy! Have you posted any pictures yet???

--Q


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't have any help for you, rather a question or two? 

Is your pup a toy?

Did your breeder say how long he could go without eating overnight? My girl will be 10 weeks Monday. I used to wake up by alarm, but have now let her sleep until she wakes. She seems to go from 11:30 to 6:30ish buuuuutt.... Definitely not hungry in the morning. Only willing to play or snuggle with us in our bed. 

People have said that they wake up looking for socialization and food, what if they don't seem to be looking for food?

Rebecca


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Try a blanket or sheet over the crate. We used this with great success. When we put her in her crate at night we put a blanket over her crate. We had very minimal whining for 2 nights and then complete quiet. It also kept her from stirring in the night. 

When Rosie was younger, we would get up around 5am-ish to let her out and then back in the crate she would go with the cover over it. She never protested. She just went back to sleep. 

Now, Rosie is 5 months. She sleeps a little later, but my daughter gets her out around 5:45-6am and lets her out. Then she watches/plays with her while she gets ready for school. I take Rosie out for her walk (with a whole string cheese cut in tiny bits) around 6:45 and she does not get breakfast until we come back around 7:45. Then Rosie crashes for the morning. 

Sometimes she will sleep till 630 or 7am on those rare and unusual mornings that I get to sleep in and everyone else does too. 

Hang in there. It gets better.


----------

